# Wieviel Bilder macht Ihr so?



## Transmitter (27. November 2002)

das würde mich mal interessieren, da in der gallery nicht so viel los ist 

also ich habe jetzt vom 

6.9.02 bis zum 27.11.02 
33 ordner auf der platte, mit insgesamt

1068 dateien
und 
809 mb

macht ca. 14 bilder pro tag, und ca. 420 im monat .. 

klasse schnitt oder?  

also seit unserer digital kamera macht mir das ganze richtig viel spaß ! 

und wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## goela (27. November 2002)

Wenn ich meinen kleinen Sohn fotografiere (4Monate alt), dann haue ich gleich mal so 20-30 Bilder mit der Digitalkamera raus! Und dies mache meist einmal im Monat!
Die meisten sind dann nicht brauchbar, weil er nicht still hält oder nicht in die Kamera schaut!

Sonst fotografiere ich gerade relativ wenig!


----------



## Vitalis (27. November 2002)

puh das ist sehr unterschiedlich.. im Moment z.B. habe ich kaum Zeit dafür, weil die Tage auch so kurz sind und überhaupt... Winter halt und Motiv/Fantasiemangel..  Im Urlaub vor einigen Wochen habe ich 500 Fotos innerhalb einer Woche geschossen.


----------



## propaganda X (27. November 2002)

na ja, masse und klasse, stehen nicht unbedingt im zusammenhang. ich denke aber, dass das vielleicht auch typisch für digital ist - was sowohl vor- als auch nachteile bringt - einfach mal draufhauen, kost ja nix (ausser speicherplatz).

ich fotografier analog und hab in den letzen zwei jahren so ca. 70 Filme (meist 36er) verschossen, aber auch schon dabei probleme, eine auswahl zu treffen. Zudem sind seit kurzem meine digitalisiermöglichkeiten mehr als eingeschränkt.

analog hat gegenüber digital den nachteil dass, bei gleicher anzahl von bildern, die übersichtlichkeit früher leidet. allerdings schießt man halt auch weniger. aber das grösste manko ist, dass wenn man die bilder ausser haus gibt (für vergrößerungen, nachbestellungen, fachabzüge) man einfach keine Garantie hat, wie die bilder zurückkommen.

2 negativ-streifen einer meiner besten Filme hab ich so zerstört zurückbekommen, das jede retusche zwecklos ist. schadenersatz kann man dafür nicht verlangen...

aber zurück zum thema: sorgfältiger schauen, weniger bilder machen, instinkt entwickeln sollten auch für digitalfotografie gelten, mit ihr lernen , behaupte ich mal, kann man es kaum.


----------



## Christoph (27. November 2002)

naja, ich mach derzeit relativ viele Photos aber mit meiner Spiegelreflex ^^.

Hab dieses Jahr Fotografie und als Lehrer einen Fotograf der schon relativ viele internationale Preise gewonnen hat.

Is eigentlich ganz lustig ausser diese verdammten Lichteinstellungen


----------



## goela (28. November 2002)

> na ja, masse und klasse, stehen nicht unbedingt im zusammenhang. ich denke aber, dass das vielleicht auch typisch für digital ist - was sowohl vor- als auch nachteile bringt - einfach mal draufhauen, kost ja nix (ausser speicherplatz).


Aber dass ist ja das tolle daran. Man kann die besten Fotos aussortieren und den Rest wegschmeissen - äh Löschen!


----------



## Transmitter (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *...und den Rest wegschmeissen - äh Löschen! *



macht ihr das wirklich so?

bei mir ist es natürlich auch so, dass ich ne belichtungsserie mache, und auch bei langzeitbelichtung manchmal was verwackel, wenn ich irgenwo ohne stativ bin  ..

aber löschen?

ich bringe es einfach nicht übers herz, da ja jedes foto irgendwie einmalig ist, und die rohlinge auch nur 40cent kosten .. von daher wird bei mir alles aufgehoben!


----------



## Vitalis (28. November 2002)

> ...mit ihr lernen , behaupte ich mal, kann man es kaum.


Also das würd ich nicht sagen, wo Du doch damit viel besser und ohne Frust Einstellungen ausprobieren kannst.




> macht ihr das wirklich so?


Ja und wie.. uninteressante Fotos lösche ich. Es ist ja auch so, daß man mit einer Digi ein und dasselbe Motiv aus leicht geänderten Perspektiven fotografiert oder es bewegt sich. Am Ende werden die meisten dieser Fotos gelöscht und nur die besten behalten.


----------



## ::emanuel:: (3. Dezember 2002)

grüß euch!

na das ist mal eine interessante umfrage.
meine top-leistung war mit 200 fotos in zwei tagen - also 100 pro tag, bei einem kurzurlaub heuer im sommer *gg*  
damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die hälfte eh zum wegschmeißen waren. nein! ich war einfach an einem zauberhaften ort.
ansonsten hab ich momentan nicht so viel zeit zu fotografieren.
ich glaube das ist eh bei den meisten so, dass es unterschiedlich ist.

lg
emanuel


----------



## goela (3. Dezember 2002)

> macht ihr das wirklich so?


Was soll ich den nachher mit einer Handvoll CD's wo schlechte Bilder drauf sind?


----------



## freekazoid (3. Dezember 2002)

ich hab das letzte weekend — das erste mit der neuen digicam — etwa 250 fotos geschossen. die meisten um zu sehen wie was wo daran so geht.


----------



## Maniacy (13. Dezember 2002)

*klasse statt masse*

ich bin ja ein ewiger Verfechter der guten alten analogen s/w Fotografie.
Ich verschiesse zwischen 1 und 10 Filmen pro Monat, je nachdem wie das Wetter ist, wie es mit meiner Kreativität aussieht und wieviel Geld ich hab...
Wegschmeissen tu ich auch nix, weil man nie weiss was man wann noch mal gebrauchen kann.. grade bei digitalen Bildern!

Und naja aber sobald ich mir eine Kamera leisten kann die mir die gleichen Möglichkeiten bietet wie meine Nikon FM2 oder F55, dann steig ich vielleicht auch noch um... Aber die D1 ist einfach noch zu teuer *g*

MfG
Mani


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Dezember 2002)

im moment sehr wenig, mal sehn wann ich wieder zeit finde


----------

